# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik val makkelijk in slaap

## Leontien

Slapen is een belangrijk onderdeel in ons leven. Zonder genoeg slaap wordt je humeurig, vermoeid, misstroostig, noem maar op. In ieder geval kom je niet vlekkenloos je dag door. Daarintegen lijkt met voldoende slaap of je de hele wereld aankan. Je voelt je zelfverzekerder en laat mooie dingen binnen komen. Nu vraag ik me af of jij heerlijk in slaap kan komen of dat jij moeite hebt met in slaap komen. 

Hier kun je stemmen op de enquete en je mening geven.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb enorm veel last van inslaapproblemen!
Ik lig vaak te piekeren over vanalles en nog wat  :Frown: ,kan mijn 'plekje' niet vinden door spier- en gewrichtspijnen  :Mad: ,heb het te warm of te koud  :Confused:  en mijn vriend gaat er altijd met ons (supergrote) dekbed vandoor!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Het is qua pijn en 'lekker' liggen wel al een stuk verbetert doordat we een nieuw bed hebben gekocht vorig jaar (2 aparte,aan elkaar geklikte,binnenveringsbedden met speciale,ondersteunende dekmatrassen..maar de slaapproblemen blijven toch... :Confused: 
1 april heb ik een consultatie staan bij een slaapspecialist in het ziekenhuis:hopelijk heeft die 'gouden' tips voor me  :Wink: 

Voorlopig vang ik de 'ergste' nachten op met slaappillen,al weet ik dat dat ook de oplossing niet is en dat je er makkelijk aan verslaafd kunt raken...ik probeer dat dan ook te beperken tot het minimum!

Slaap ze  :Wink:  !!

----------


## anoek

Bij tijden val ik makkelijk in slaap.
Bij tijden gaat´t niet.
Duurt het uren.. Ik ben ook zo uit mijn slaapritme, er hoeft maar iets te gebeuren..

Nu gaat´t lekker.. mazzel.

----------


## becky

Ik val niet makkelijk in slaap, het duurt soms eeuwig voor ik in slaap geraak. En ik word ook verschillende keren per nacht wakker. Dus goed en vast slapen zit er bij mij niet in.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben idd ook enorm vlug 'ontregeld' qua slaapritme,balen is dat!
Ik word ook wel vaak s'nachts eens wakker,maar meestal is dat maar even en slaap ik binnen een paar minuten weer...dus daar heb ik eigenlijk niet echt veel last van gelukkig!
Het lijkt mij verschrikkelijk s'nachts verschillende keren wakker te worden en dan niet meteen weer in slaap te kunnen vallen...dan ben je gebroken als je opstaat!!!

Becky en Anoek: ondernemen jullie enige actie(medicatie,relaxatie,huismiddeltjes,etc..) om beter te kunnen slapen??? Tips zijn altijd welkom: hier of in de rubriek Vermoeidheid!!

Ag Xx

----------


## becky

Ik neem dus trazolan, zowel voor depressie als voor in te slapen. Dit hielp in het begin wel om direct te slapen, maar nu doet dat niks meer. Ik heb een ontspanningsoefening gekregen die ik moet doen als ik in mijn bed lig voor ik ga gaan slapen. Je moet je handen op je buik leggen en een buikademhaling doen. Je moet inademen en terwijl je inademt moet je tot 3 tellen. Daarna moet je al blazend uitademen maar bij het uitademen moet je tot 6 tellen. Ik doe het nog maar een paar dagen en het helpt wel een beetje. Vooral omdat je dan geconcentreerd bent op het tellen en je dan niet aan iets anders kunt denken.
Ik moet nu ook op een bepaald uur gaan slapen en op een bepaald uur opstaan. Zodat ik een regelmaat krijg in mijn slapen. En elke dag hetzelfde uur aanhouden, behalve in het weekend mag ik iets langer opblijven, maar mag ik max tot 10u uitslapen. Overdag mag ik ook niet meer slapen, of neerliggen, ik moet actief bezig zijn.

xxxx

----------


## anoek

> Ik ben idd ook enorm vlug 'ontregeld' qua slaapritme,balen is dat!
> Ik word ook wel vaak s'nachts eens wakker,maar meestal is dat maar even en slaap ik binnen een paar minuten weer...dus daar heb ik eigenlijk niet echt veel last van gelukkig!
> Het lijkt mij verschrikkelijk s'nachts verschillende keren wakker te worden en dan niet meteen weer in slaap te kunnen vallen...dan ben je gebroken als je opstaat!!!
> 
> Becky en Anoek: ondernemen jullie enige actie(medicatie,relaxatie,huismiddeltjes,etc..) om beter te kunnen slapen??? Tips zijn altijd welkom: hier of in de rubriek Vermoeidheid!!
> 
> Ag Xx


Ik probeer wat te bewegen..sinds een week of 4.
(Ik werk 5 ochtenden in de thuiszorg) maar buiten dat, 1 keer in de week zwemmen, of op de fiets naar mijn werk, 1 keer per week en als ik niet zwem 2 keer per week (fietsen)naar mijn werk, 6 km heen en terug, dat doet me wel goed, slaap dan beter. Op zich houd ik niet van sport, dit doe ik puur voor de slaap en voor fitheid,te krijgen. (zit niet lekker in mijn velletje)

Een enkele keer als het weer erg is..dan krijg ik wel eens iets van mijn zus..stripje 10 mg Oxazepam of zoiets, en neem dan een 2 keer een halve. of 2 keer per week een hele..Mijn gezin en werk moet wel doorgaan..  :Smile:  Ik kan daar heel lang mee doen, 2 maand, ik houd niet zo van slaaptabletten, bang voor verslaving, ik krijg trouwens niets van de huisarts.
Ik ben ''als de dood' dat het zo erg als bij mijn vader wordt...die slaapt overdag en is snachts wakker..al jaren... 

Ik denk dat het een vrouwenprobleem is.
Wat denken jullie?

----------


## anoek

> Ik neem dus trazolan, zowel voor depressie als voor in te slapen. Dit hielp in het begin wel om direct te slapen, maar nu doet dat niks meer. Ik heb een ontspanningsoefening gekregen die ik moet doen als ik in mijn bed lig voor ik ga gaan slapen. Je moet je handen op je buik leggen en een buikademhaling doen. Je moet inademen en terwijl je inademt moet je tot 3 tellen. Daarna moet je al blazend uitademen maar bij het uitademen moet je tot 6 tellen. Ik doe het nog maar een paar dagen en het helpt wel een beetje. Vooral omdat je dan geconcentreerd bent op het tellen en je dan niet aan iets anders kunt denken.
> Ik moet nu ook op een bepaald uur gaan slapen en op een bepaald uur opstaan. Zodat ik een regelmaat krijg in mijn slapen. En elke dag hetzelfde uur aanhouden, behalve in het weekend mag ik iets langer opblijven, maar mag ik max tot 10u uitslapen. Overdag mag ik ook niet meer slapen, of neerliggen, ik moet actief bezig zijn.
> 
> xxxx


Ja weet je, je hebt gelijk, ademhalings oefeningen..is oke.. Als het niet lukt..dan lukt het ook niet doordat ik me daar druk over maak,snap je.. het gaat dan in mijn hoofd zitten.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik luister dan snachts naar een walkman. 

Het beste is voor mij, een vast patroon..
Net als bij kinderen.hahahaha :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dan gaat het goed.
Als er bv. een telefoon gaat of we krijgen onverwachts tot laat visite... zit ik gelijk met een probleem..slaap niet.. uit mijn ritme..

Weten jullie waar ik dat ook mee heb?
Met mijn stoelgang.. Bij logeren(met mijn man ergens) of vakantie.. geheid problemen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nora

Ik heb altijd een uur nodig om in slaap te komen. Dat vind ik niet erg, omdat ik weet dat dan de dag doorneem. Als dat klaar is, zeg ik tegen mezelf stop en dan zet ik m'n gedacht uit en ga slapen. Dat komt, omdat ik m'n gedachtes even toelaat. Dan hoef ik er niet de hele dag aan te denken. Soms lukt het niet om te slapen, maar dan schrijf ik m'n gedachtes weg. Meestal kan ik dan goed slapen. Wel slaap ik lichter nu ik kinderen heb. Vooral nu m'n jongste vaak nachtmerries heeft. Hij haalt me vaak uit m'n slaap en als ik dan teveel handelingen moet, ben ik wakker en slaap ik niet meer in.

----------


## Nikky278

Ik slaap over het algemeen voor ik mijn kussen raak. Ik word wel elke nacht tussen vier en vijf wakker, geen idee waar dat aan ligt, maar ook daarna slaap ik vrij gemakkelijk weer in  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Jij grote bofkont!!!  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## chriske

ik kan overal slapen, soms wel lastig , men vervelendste uur om in slaap te vallen is rond 16h , dan mag ik niet gaan zitten of het is zo ver. Ik slaap nooit lang dan , daarna voel ik me weer fit , maar tja past ook niet altijd om te slapen .

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet nu (is verteld in cognitieve gedragstherapie) dat je gerust s'middags mag gaan liggen..als je maar niet langer slaapt dan als 2 uur..want als je langer slaapt raakt 'je klok' door de war en dan kun je s'avonds inslaapproblemen hebben/krijgen..
Ik slaap s'middags meestal niet langer dan 2 uur achter elkaar(als het nodig is mag je namelijk meer 2uren-pauzes nemen) maar ik heb gigantische inslaapproblems..mét én zonder slaapmedicatie..piekeraanvallen  :Frown: 

Wat Becky schreef hier op 15/2 is helemaal juist..
Op vaste tijd gaan slapen en opstaan (niet langer dan 10u slapen!),overdag best niet neerliggen of slapen,buikademhalingsoef doen gelijk als je je bed in kruipt om piekeren weg te houden...dit wordt door alle psychologen en psychiaters aanbevolen,maar het is makkelijker gezegd als gedaan hé..:s

----------


## Sanne&Daan

wat een problemen allemaal zeg....
ben blij dat ik heeeel snel slaap binnen 5 minuten :Smile: 
wordt soms 1 keer wakker om te plassen en dan val ik ook zo weer inslaap.
ook kan ik als ik vrij ben en gewoon om 24.00uur naar bed ga uitslapen tot 15.00 (gebeurt een enkele keer :Smile:  maarja ik slaap dus goed en makkelijk  :Smile:

----------


## anoek

> Ik weet nu (is verteld in cognitieve gedragstherapie) dat je gerust s'middags mag gaan liggen..als je maar niet langer slaapt dan als 2 uur..want als je langer slaapt raakt 'je klok' door de war en dan kun je s'avonds inslaapproblemen hebben/krijgen..
> Ik slaap s'middags meestal niet langer dan 2 uur achter elkaar(als het nodig is mag je namelijk meer 2uren-pauzes nemen) maar ik heb gigantische inslaapproblems..mét én zonder slaapmedicatie..piekeraanvallen 
> 
> Wat Becky schreef hier op 15/2 is helemaal juist..
> Op vaste tijd gaan slapen en opstaan (niet langer dan 10u slapen!),overdag best niet neerliggen of slapen,buikademhalingsoef doen gelijk als je je bed in kruipt om piekeren weg te houden...dit wordt door alle psychologen en psychiaters aanbevolen,maar het is makkelijker gezegd als gedaan hé..:s


Dank je wel voor je tips agnes

----------


## anoek

Ik ben gewoon heel snel uit mijn ritme..
Er hoeft maar '' te gebeuren..
Toch gaat het soms ook zo dat ik wanneer ik een boek pak, bij de eerste regel al hem weg moet leggen. als een blok val ik soms in slaap.
En een andere keer, vooral als ik ergens mee zit.. ellendig, lukt het niet.

----------


## essie79

Sinds ik anti depressiva slik ben ik een ontzettend slechte slaper. En ik heb juist wat meer slaap nodig dan de gemiddelde mens. Van de dokter heb ik 5mg melatonine gekregen en ik leefde helemaal op. Alleen probeer ik nog steeds zwanger te worden, en melatonine kan werken als anticonceptie. Dus het is nu 10 dagen slikken en dan weer beginnen als ik ongesteld wordt. Soms voel ik me echt gebroken, ik voel me er depressief door. Nu ik weet hoe energiek ik kan zijn....je humeur wordt er niet beter van. Gelukkig werk in geen hele dagen, dat had ik niet getrokken.

----------


## sietske763

heb ook vaak de neiging om een middagdutje te doen vanwege slechte nachtrust,
maar dat is voor mij beslist verboden.....
dus hoe moe ik ook ben, ik moet mezelf bezighouden zodat ik er maar niet aan toegeef.
dit is me door meerdere artsen verteld, ze zeggen als je dat lang genoeg volhoudt, je uiteindelijk s,nachts beter gaat slapen........merk er weinig van

----------


## dotito

Ook ik ben geen al te beste slaper,moet wel zeggen dat het gebetert sinds vroeger.
En ook sinds ik mijn nieuw matras heb,ik woelde daarvoor veel meer.
Is precies ook door te stoppen met roken dat ik een iets betere nachtrust heb.
Alleen dat ik 's avonds begin te piekeren is het om zeep.Meestal sta ik dan op,en ga ik na een tijdje terug in bed liggen.

----------


## Zippie

Hoi, net als Do ben ik een moeilijke slaper met alle problemen van dien...
maar daar ben ik al op een ander forum mee bezig met 'medestanders'.

Kan echt jaloers zijn op Sanne&Daan die zo lekker kunnen slapen !

----------


## Ronald68

Ik van zelfs regelmatig op de bank in slaap. Zelfs al voor 22 uur. Ik heb in tegenstelling tot Essie het idee dat het zelfs erger geworden is sinds ik AD slik.
Ik hoef er zelfs s'nachts haast nooit uit. Ik kan alleen niet meer uitslapen sinds er kinderen zijn, maar dat is niet anders....

----------


## Four Roses

Ik slaap alleen slecht als er overdag teveel (negatieve) impulsen op me af zijn gekomen, die moet ik 's nachts in mijn hoofd allemaal ordenen en een plekje geven. In het weekend / vakantie heb ik nergens last van omdat ik dan mijn eigen tempo bepaal en het lekker rustig heb.

Ik heb een tijdje Melatonatine gebruikt, te koop bij de Kruidvat: voor mij een wondermiddel! Toen sliep ik doordeweeks ook goed. Ik gebruik het niet elke keer, het is niet schadelijk of verslavend, maar toch liefst zo min mogelijk pillen slikken.

----------


## Oki07

Toen ik mijn ad s'avonds innam sliep ik heel, heel erg slecht. Zelfs met melatonine. Nu ik mijn ad 's ochtends neem, slaap ik beter. Als ik melatonine (1 mg, 10 pilletjes) vergeet, wordt ik te laat moe (ik moet half zes op en wil minimaal 7 uur slapen) en slaap ik niet goed door. Ik vind melatonine een wonder middel.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb redelijk wat problemen met in slaap te komen en ook om in slaap te blijven, soms ben ik ongelofelijk moe, lig ik in bed en kan ik echt niet in slaap komen en als ik dan slaap dan wordt ik wakker in de achtertuin omdat ik weer eens slaapwandel, wordt ik wakker van allerlei geluiden of wordt ik wakker uit een heftige droom... Heel enkel als ik echt heel erg moe ben (dat ik omval zeg maar), heel erg ziek ben of een hele avond/nacht gedronken en gedanst heb bij uitgaan dat ik dan gelijk in slaap val...
Ik slaap beter als ik naast iemand slaap, dan kan ik beter/sneller in slaap komen, dan droom ik minder heftige dingen, dan slaapwandel ik niet en wordt ik niet zo vaak wakker als in mijn eentje...

----------

